# What was your dream job?



## AoCAdam (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

My friends and I were having this discussion recently and I want to know, what your dream jobs as children were? 

As a child I wanted to do many things, like a professional athlete, police officer. But right now I am none of those things but instead a Dating Coach in NYC. I never thought as a child there was such a thing! So as of right now I have my dream job. 

What are yours?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have it I train people in an Art I love, not to many people can say that.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 9, 2009)

I never had a 'dream job' because essentially, I never really wanted to work.  I did want to become a Marine like my dad, and I did that.

I've only ever had a few jobs I hated, although I wore a few of 'em out.  Most of the jobs I've had were terrific.  I really love the job I have now - best job ever.

I also love being a good husband to my wife.  Great job, that.  I recommend it for everyone.  Well, not to my wife, you have to find your own.  Best of luck - I got the very best wife ever.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 9, 2009)

AoCAdam said:


> what your dream jobs as children were?



Actor.


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 9, 2009)

When I was a kid, I got yelled at by my first grade teacher for wanting to become a chef. I like food. I like cooking. I like people. I like cooking food for people. (Even though the extent of my cooking-jitsu was a scrambled eggs and cheese)

She said I wasn't using my noggin enough. Sad, really, since the culinary arts are a blend of both pure sciences (chemical interaction, physical-chemical interaction) and art. Too bad I was discouraged from that. I still like to cook...

Then I wanted to be a writer. So I did. And wrote a ton, all the way through high school, writing for newspapers (school and local) and into college, where I became the editor of my paper.

Then I worked as a writer, hating the fact that I was broke all the time, and becoming disenfranchised with American media (even on my small-time end) so I went into writing ad and PR writing...

I realized that what you do isn't who you are. Yes, it was really cool being a writer, and telling people who I wrote for. But it wasn't all that grand.

But I still like food... and to an extent (as long as it's not hard news) I still love writing. So I've been taking forays into writing about good food. Whenever Anthony Bourdain wants to step down, I'd LOVE to have that job. Eating, traveling, writing. That's what I want to do...

Or be a beach bum. That would be cool too.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2009)

My 'Dream Job' my whole life has been an officer in the Royal Navy.  Sadly, Dream Jobs do not always come to those who want them and I was stymied by my hyper-religious father who managed to block me for just long enough that I started to develope another 'track'.  

That track was Economics, which I was good at and liked well enough to persist with through to graduate level (despite my father pressuring me to get a 'proper job').  I soon found that using that talent in the field of endeavour open to me (i.e. 'The City') was just not for me.  More a Nightmare Job than a Dream one !

By the vagaries of life, I ended up working as a volunteer at a local pottery museum and that turned out to be a very enjoyable occupation for me.  So I studied hard and funded myself through a Masters ... and found that you can survive but not "live" on the money a curator makes .  So scrap that revealed Dream Job - it is great intellectually as every day is research and knowledge gathering but it is awful fiscally.

Now, after re-qualifying again, I design and configure control systems for the National Grid's substations.  It's an important job but strangely unfulfilling; I think the daily stress, where you can get blamed for something not working even when you said that it wouldn't, takes the joy out it.

So, Dream Job?  Naval officer ... and don't let anyone stop you .


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 9, 2009)

I almost joined the Marines twice...

Then I got a job as a reporter.

The second time, my freelance writing career was taking off, so I didn't join.

But I would have loved the training and the stories. But life choices took me elsewhere... away from the bullets and war.

Ah... life's a road. It's cool to jump in the puddles when it rains.


----------



## donald (Apr 9, 2009)

hammock tester.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2009)

Full-time martial arts instructor. Never happened.


----------



## Tomu (Apr 9, 2009)

I always wanted to be a rock star.  Money, women, drugs... you know the finer things in life!  Well, having figured out that drugs are a dead end and being married to a wonderful woman, all I have left to pursue is the money.  I have figured out that anything I am truly interested usually doesn't pay well.  I have a B.A. in Philosophy, which is why I work as an electrician.:lol:   It pays the bills and is fairly easy so its ok.  I guess my dream job now would be to be a Philosophy prof at a prestigious university.  Need to alot more school and some luck for that one though.

Oh well, right now I have the most *IMPORTANT *job in the world.
Being a Dad to my three daughters ages 7, 5, and 3.:ultracool


----------



## Thesemindz (Apr 9, 2009)

I had my dream job as the first instructor in a professional martial arts school. 

I hope to have that job again some day.


-Rob


----------



## Steve (Apr 9, 2009)

I wanted to be a Pro football player and marry a Dallas Cowboy Cheerleader.  It was the '70s.


----------



## grydth (Apr 9, 2009)

Judge. 

Always wanted to do it, did it, loved it. 

No better job on this planet.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have to be honest- I wanted to have super-powers as a kid, and help save people (and of course get back at the bullies... lol.)

I also wanted to work at Toys-R-Us, because I thought employees got to play with toys all day- turns they had a lot of work to do.


----------



## exile (Apr 9, 2009)

Physicist. When I was a kid I wanted to be the one who discovered the single theory that unified all the forces of nature. The key to the universe. I studied it for a long time, but wound up in something related, but a bit different...  just as good, though. But I still keep up with the math and physics. There's nothing more beautiful.


----------



## searcher (Apr 9, 2009)

Up to age 6 I wanted to be a Viking.    After that I wanted to be a Pro Motocross racer.    Then I wanted to be a professional hunter.   Then I wanted to fight the Russians.   When I hit junior high, I wanted to be a shop teacher.

I have wanted to be a great many things.    Some I did, some I did not.    Some things I liked  doing, some I did not.

Now all I want is to be able to support my family and have my own gym/mma club/ karate school/ ????    I just want to have a meaningful career that supports me and my family and that does not give me overwhelming amounts of stress.


----------



## Flea (Apr 10, 2009)

Musician - did it, but never for pay.

Ace philanthropist - doing it now, but not for pay.  I don't think I want to get paid for it, because this way I'm only beholden to myself,  There's tremendous freedom in that and I don't take it for granted.

Writer - got paid for it for several years.  I don't want to get paid for it anymore, as having to answer to someone else compromises the creative process (see above.)

Radio deejay - got paid for it for several years, and I dearly miss it.

Dancer - I'm so bad at dancing, I don't think I'd even get paid to do it around a pole.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 10, 2009)

I do it everyday. 
Well except for my days off...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 10, 2009)

I wanted to be a veterinarian (all animals), or a jockey or some other thing to do with horses. 

I went through a phase of wanting to be a doctor. An EMT. An artist. A writer. 

There were so many. 

It never seems to go away either, I'm always having things enter my mind of "that's what I want to do" lol. But now that I'm older I have to be more realistic of what I _can_ do at this point in my life. I've been thinking Animal Control Officer as of late. I'll never grow up.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 10, 2009)

By the way, I thought I'd share this.  I was talking to two of my young nieces one day (they're all grown up now, but then they were maybe 5 and 3).  I asked them what they wanted to be when they grew up.

The five-year-old said she wanted to be an astronaut.

The three-year-old said she wanted to be a chocolate chip cookie.

I asked her about why she wanted to be a cookie.  She said it was because everybody loves chocolate chip cookies.

Fair enough!


----------



## crushing (Apr 10, 2009)

As I child I wanted to be the Six Million Dollar Man; there had to be a good living in that.  But, as I got older I realized that that lifting an army tank would actually crush the non-bionic midsection, so my aspirations turned to SI Swimsuit model spritzer.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 10, 2009)

as dream jobs go, that one doesnt suck


----------



## Drac (Apr 10, 2009)

A Disc Jockey...


----------



## Steve (Apr 10, 2009)

crushing said:


> As I child I wanted to be the Six Million Dollar Man;


 Dude.  I still have my certificate as a member in good standing in the 6 Million Dollar Man Bionic Action Club!


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 10, 2009)

2 words....


Porn Star


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 10, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> 2 words....
> 
> 
> Porn Star


LOL.... Three words...

What's stopping you?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 11, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> as dream jobs go, that one doesnt suck



No, but being a fluffer does.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 11, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> No, but being a fluffer does.



Oh that was bad.


----------



## teekin (Apr 12, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> I wanted to be a veterinarian (all animals), *or a jockey *or some other thing to do with horses.
> 
> I went through a phase of wanting to be a doctor. An EMT. An artist. A writer.
> 
> ...



Darlin, you would need to grow up on the backs of OTTB's or on a track to do this with even a hint of safety. Every jock gets broken, *Every jock*, not If but how often and how bad. Every time you go out to race there is a chance you will get hurt or get killed. Look at the stats.  Please do not do this. Be a vet. ( I won't even start my own horses anymore, never mind get on a track.)
lori


----------



## AoCAdam (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats awesome! Its amazing how our dreams and aspirations change as we age. Its also amazing of how many different dreams we all have and want to achieve. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## jim777 (Apr 15, 2009)

When I was 2 years old I saw The Beatles on 'Ed Sullivan' and decided I wanted to be a rock star. In '79 my band opened for The Ramones, but the stardom bit never came. It was crazy fun while it lasted, but at this point I haven't played out in 10 years. I still try to play every day, and on some days I do still play for hours. 

I never really wanted to work with computers, but I'm responsible for 100K of them now. It pays the rent :lol: But more than that, it allows me to enjoy the time I'm not at work. I love spending time with my wife and 4 children, all of whom study TKD as well. Life is good; I can't complain.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme high omnipotent ruler of the world 

That or an officer in the USN..

Have not got either of those.....yet :EG:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 15, 2009)

I use to go to Dunkin doughnuts I remember the smell and the many types of doughnuts. I got a job there after highschool. It was actually really fun.
 I was surrounded by doughnuts all day it was relaxing. I could eat as many dougnuts as I wanted and take as much food,drink whatever as I wanted. I would sell the old doughnuts to friends and family for half price.

Anyway as I got older I needed more money and Doughnuts don't pay the bills it was fun..


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 16, 2009)

exile said:


> Physicist. When I was a kid I wanted to be the one who discovered the single theory that unified all the forces of nature. The key to the universe. I studied it for a long time, but wound up in something related, but a bit different...  just as good, though. But I still keep up with the math and physics. There's nothing more beautiful.



Hah. Me too. I loved theoretical physics. I actually had the all-time high on my theoretical physics exam (relativity and qm) in college.
Once, in the summer, I solved the differential equations for calculating the shape of the p orbital of an electron in 3 dimensions. That was fun.

By the time I finished my masters in electronics, I considered going for a masters in theoretical physics. But by then I got offered a contract at the placed where I made my thesis, and the job was great.
I also looked at the curriculum, and came to the conclusion that the math required was an order of magnitude more difficult than what I'd already gone through, and that it would probably be beyond my reach to graduate, let alone be brilliant enough to get a phd in qc and land one of the really interestig jobs.


----------

